# How's this for loving your pet!



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/10-year-old-goldfish-had-a-surgery-to-remove-a-tumor


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

That's cool! I saw something on pinterest where a goldfish had damaged his swim bladder, so his owner made a life jacket/buoy system thing for him to wear so he could continue swimming. It was pretty adorable.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Sweet man, some people really care about other living creatures. It restores a bit of faith in humanity if only for a short burst.


----------

